# Snow Proof - Toxic?



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Anybody know?

Original Formula.

Damned dog just got into it and ate the whole tub from what I can surmise.

Looked on manufacturer site and can't find MSDS or other info.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Found MSDS - Do not induce vominting, petroleum distallate - aspriation during injestion could be dangerous. Calling ER vet to see what to do.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok - got it - called the ASPCA poison control center and made them $65 richer but this is my working dog.........So, drum roll........should be no problems other than possible vomiting and/or really bad runs ........when I feed tonight throw in a couple of peices of white bread and do for each meal the next few days.............

Apparently dogs really like this stuff........

Not used to a 7 year old dog getting into stuff....and this was, I thought, out of reach


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Happens when we least expect it, doesn't it??? 

I hope all turns out well Nancy!! Dang dog......


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

He would have to do this on a day we get a callout for a drowning. Team has two other operational water search dogs though he is the 2nd most experienced right now but that should be plenty -- 

Don't think the police would want the squirts happening in their boat....Aaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Oh crap (no pun inteneded)....that bites. I remember when Jesea was spayed I had a couple call outs for bodies. They were cold cases so we worked them later, but it still sucked.


----------



## leih merigian (Aug 8, 2008)

Nancy...what is Snow Proof?

Thx,
leih


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Snow Proof is a waterproofing you but on boots etc. The MSDS indicates it is petroleum based. 

Dogs just ate supper - so far no vomiting which they said may happen, but probably would not if we made it for another 2 hours from when they ate it.

So now the bread is just to help "sop it up". At least both dogs have cast iron stomachs to start with..........

I am pretty sure it is my male. The female wants to find the chipmunk everytime we go and and he is just kind of moping around - but he is producing urine. Nobody has defecated yet though.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

so the aspca charged you 65 dollars? I would like to know why it cost them that much to help you out. Isn't that the reason they are an organization, to help animals.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

It costs money to run. I don't mind. I would not have called if it were not for the concern about the petroleum distillates.....

It would have cost me a lot more than $65 to darken the doors of the Emergency Vet Clinic.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

For our grape fiasco, not only did have to go to the vet, they insisted I call the poison hot line. I was annoyed with the $65.00, but it is a one time fee. They give you a case number and all follow up is considered paid for--and they will keep following up with you or your vet as long as you need to. Of course, they gave me the same treatment as my vet did......what's another $65 down the drain?

Glad your dogs are fine, Nancy. Did you get to participate in the search at all?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

sam wilks said:


> so the aspca charged you 65 dollars? I would like to know why it cost them that much to help you out. Isn't that the reason they are an organization, to help animals.


They've got like a dozen board certified toxicologists that work for them with the most up to date info, so it's like going to talk to a referral specialty center.

Glad your guys are okay, Nancy!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Glad your dogs are fine, Nancy. Did you get to participate in the search at all?


Actually I did. The first dogs [minus Grim and I] went out Sunday night after the victim had been in water for about 24 hours and marked the location - it was actually a fairly difficult find because they were getting scent everywhere. Alas, my contribution to marking the location was being a computer consultant on the phone for uploading the GPS data  .

We went out this morning and also got behaviors in the same area and a lot of behaviors in another area where we think the wind may have pushed the scent. But we were just not able to pinpoint; it is hard to replicate in training. Our last find was in 75 feet of water and only in for a few hours and it was so straightforward that even the untrained observers could tell what was going on. I think that is probably easier to pinpoint than one in warm shallow water for 36 hours because the first one would have a lot less scent. 

Body came up shortly after our morning run where the first team out had told the IC to look. It was about 100 yards from the place his frineds indicated he went under. [this in a calm shallow lake was a far peice; I am glad my teammate listened to her dog and not to logic]

http://www.wyff4.com/news/23882923/detail.html

Maren, thanks - yes I think they handled it well. Prepared me for several scenarios of what could happen and I made it through it without explosive diarreah, probably due to the bread. They got the age and weight of each dog asked some questions about general health and any medications they took etc. ....... Yes I think it was worth $65........


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I used a poison control outfir and I think they dingeed my accout about $65...hell yeah it was worth it! You pay for the service and the peace of mind.


----------

